# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Τάπερ-Point

## gadgetakias

Το πρώτο Access Point στα Πατήσια είναι γεγονός και μάλιστα μιλάμε για Τάπερ-Point!  ::  

Λοιπόν, πρόχειρα μέχρι να έρθουν κάποιες κεράιες, υπάρχει ένα D-Link 900AP+ στην ταράτσα με SSID "privenet_test" στο κανάλι 8.

Οσοι γείτονες πιστοί προσέλθετε.
Στείλτε μήνυμα για δοκιμές.

----------


## papashark

!!!!!!!!!!!

Φοβερή η ιδέα με το τάπερ, πολύ μου άρεσε, οπότε μπορείς πλέον να εφαρμόσεις στην εταιρεία σου και το παρακάτω αστείο !  ::

----------


## stoidis

Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι η λύση τάπερ είναι μία πολύ καλή αλλά κυρίως φτηνή λύση σε αντίθεση με τα πλαστικά κουτιά που κοστίζουν 10-20 euro.

Το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να δούμε την αντοχή στο χρόνο και στις καιρικές συνθήκες ενός τάπερ. Κρίνοντας βέβαια από τα τάπερ(ς) στο ψυγείο μου, λογικά θα αντέχουν στον χειμώνα  ::

----------


## proxenos

Από ΑΣΟΕΕ πιάνουμε; Μπορεί να δοκιμάσω όταν ξανανοίξουν οι σχολές...

----------


## indyone

Προσοχη με τα ταπερ!
Καπου διαβασα οτι πρεπει να τα ελέγξετε ότι αντέχουν στην περιοχή των μικροκυμάτων... Απλά βάλε το σε έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και άσε το για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα σε περίπου ~400W .... αν ζεματάει τότε μάλλον δεν είναι κατάλληλο.

----------


## proxenos

Μακάρι το 900AP+ να είχε την ισχύ που έχουν οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων κι ας έλιωνε όλα τα τάπερ...

----------


## papashark

> Μακάρι το 900AP+ να είχε την ισχύ που έχουν οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων κι ας έλιωνε όλα τα τάπερ...


Δεν είναι θέμα αν θα λιώσει το τάππερ, αλλά τι αποροφά το τάπερ από τα κύματα. Εάν ζεστένεται στον φούρνο τότε απλά δεν κάνει για τους 2400....

----------


## gadgetakias

Δείτε το ταπερ-Point στην ταράτσα!

Δουλεύει εδώ και 3 μέρες κανονικά, και επέζησε και σε μία γερή νεροποντή της Κυριακής. Αν αναμονή της κεραίας...

Το συγκεκριμένο τάπερ είναι ανθεκτικό στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και από ότι δοκίμασα δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου το σήμα. Μη σας πώ ότι μου φάνηκε ότι βελτιώθηκε και λίγο..

----------


## gadgetakias

Τα Ταπερ-Point έχουν το πλεονέκτημα του κόστους (1 ευρώ) και της εύκολης και γρήγορης εγκατάστασης (τρύπες κτλ.) και το καπάκι αν το προσέξουμε (να θυληκώνει και μην ξεχνάμε και εξωτερικά μονωτική ταινία) θα μας δώσει και την κατάλληλη στεγανότητα.

Φυσικά για καλή εγκατάσταση προτείνεται ηλεκτρολογικό στεγανοποιημένο κουτί με κόστος από 20 μέχρι 40 ευρώ...

Πάντως 3 εγκαταστάσεις με τάπερ-point που έχω κάνει εδώ και 5-6 μήνες δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα.. Φυσικά όμως προτρέπω για ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί. Το τάπερ at your own risk..



_Ταπερ-Point is a registered patend by Stratos Zervas_  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akou

Το τάπερ το πλένουμε πρώτα;  ::

----------


## papashark

Και βέβαια το πλένουμε...

Να έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ και να βρει μέσα τα βλήτα που ειχαν απομήνει και να μας κατηγορίσει για ασύρματα απόβλυτα ?  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Φυσικά για καλή εγκατάσταση προτείνεται ηλεκτρολογικό στεγανοποιημένο κουτί με κόστος από 20 μέχρι 40 ευρώ...


Ποιός φαρμακοτρίφτης τα πουλάει τόσο?????????????????

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχουν πολλοί φαρμακοτρίφτες ανάμεσα μας που περιμένουν τους άσχετους σαν και μας για να τους πιάσουν τον κώλο....

Να ξανασημείωσω ότι έχω βρει σιδερένια ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά (με φλάντζα στην πόρτα) από 28 ευρώ (20*30*15) καθώς και πλαστικά ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά ποιότητας IP55 το πολύ 3,2 ευρώ (20*14*10)

----------


## wiresounds

Το δικό μου τάπερ-point με φωτογραφίες βήμα βήμα.

Το set από τα τάπερ στοίχισαν 4 ευρώ για 3 κομμάτια. Χρησιμοποίησα το μεσαίο και το μεγάλο. Το μικτό το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει για να βάλω έναν σκληρό δίσκο και έτσι να τον κάνω αθόρυβο.

Tα PoE adaptors τα έφτιαξε ο mindfox, και τον ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Το καλώδιο από το PoE adaptor στο 900+ το έκανα με τα χεράκια μου (άμα χαλάσει κάτι, μάλλον αυτό θα είναι)

Η ταινία είναι της Tesa και νομίζω κάνει 3 ή 4 ευρώ. Είναι πολύ ανθεκτική στις καιρικές συνθήκες και μονώνει. Το εξωτερικό κουτί το έβαψα με primer. Έκανα τεστ και το άφησα 30 λεπτά στον ήλιο. Μετά το τύλιξα με αλουμινόχαρτο και το άφησα άλλα 30 λεπτά.. Η διαφορά στην θερμοκρασία ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Έτσι το 900+ είναι προστατευμένο και από ηλεκτρομαγνητικό παλμό πυρηνικής έκρηξης.

Enjoy

----------


## wiresounds

Η τελική μορφή

----------


## smarag

> Δείτε το ταπερ-Point στην ταράτσα!
> 
> Δουλεύει εδώ και 3 μέρες κανονικά, και επέζησε και σε μία γερή νεροποντή της Κυριακής. Αν αναμονή της κεραίας...
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο τάπερ είναι ανθεκτικό στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και από ότι δοκίμασα δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου το σήμα. Μη σας πώ ότι μου φάνηκε ότι βελτιώθηκε και λίγο..


Αν εκοβες και τα πλαστικα που προεξεχουν απο τα σφιχτηρακια θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο... να κανουμε σωστες δουλειες.  ::   ::  καταταλα πολυ καλο...

----------


## wiresounds

> To alouminoxarto den epireazei to sima????? Den kanei antanaklaseis ekei mesa????


Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το εσωτερικό δίπολο αλλά μόνο εξωτερική, μια Stella 17άρα για την ακρίβεια. Το αλουμινόχαρτο αποδείχτηκε θαυματουργό για τις ζέστες που έχουμε εδώ. Όλο το καλοκαίρι το 900+ δεν κράσαρε ούτε μια φορά.  ::  

Σαν έξτρα το αλουμινόχαρτο απομονώνει το 900+ ηλεκτρομαγνητικά από το περιβάλλον. Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό σε περιοχές με πολύ ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο σαν το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Άντε να φύγουν και τα τηλεοπτικά links από τους 2,4GHz  ::  

Ο vardas μου έλεγε όποτε κάνω ping είναι πάντα εκεί. Πέρα από καθετί έχει ειπωθεί για τα καημένα τα D-Link, εμένα αυτό μου φτάνει, είναι πάντα εκεί.
 ::

----------


## beont

Τέλειο θα το κάνω και εγω. Aluminum Double-Taperpoint (POE included)  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μετά από δυόμισι χρόνια, που το θυμήθηκες ;  ::

----------


## beont

> Μετά από δυόμισι χρόνια, που το θυμήθηκες ;


Ε δεν είδα ημερομηνία! Πάλι ρεζίλι γίναμε  ::

----------


## JS

Ρε δεν φτάνει που υπάρχουν νέοι που πραγματικά ξεκοκκαλίζουν το φόρουμ, τους την λέτε κιόλλας ;;;

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ (κύριε ex) 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


(συνέχισε παιδί μου άφοβα τα άκαιρα ποστ...η συνομοσπονδία "χαμένοι στον χρόνο" είναι μαζί σου)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ρε δεν φτάνει που υπάρχουν νέοι που πραγματικά ξεκοκκαλίζουν το φόρουμ, τους την λέτε κιόλλας ;;;
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ (κύριε ex) 
>         
> 
> 
> (συνέχισε παιδί μου άφοβα τα άκαιρα ποστ...η συνομοσπονδία "χαμένοι στον χρόνο" είναι μαζί σου)


ΕΕ όχι και νέος!! Τόσο καιρό τον περίμενα για λινκ και δεν ήρθε.  ::

----------


## aprin

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί φαρμακοτρίφτες ανάμεσα μας που περιμένουν τους άσχετους σαν και μας για να τους πιάσουν τον κώλο....
> 
> Να ξανασημείωσω ότι έχω βρει σιδερένια ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά (με φλάντζα στην πόρτα) από 28 ευρώ (20*30*15) καθώς και πλαστικά ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά ποιότητας IP55 το πολύ 3,2 ευρώ (20*14*10)



Πλαστικό ηλ/κο κουτί με 3 ευρώ? Π Ο Υ ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πλαστικό ηλ/κο κουτί με 3 ευρώ? Π Ο Υ ?


Ααααα thiiiiissss…. over the last decade….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Πλαστικό ηλ/κο κουτί με 3 ευρώ? Π Ο Υ ?



Ελα ντε 3ευρώ!!
papashark δεν λες και στον φτωχό λαό και καμιά διεύθυνση να το γνωρίσουμε το παλικάρι!  ::

----------


## JS

Αυτές οι τιμές ίσχυαν πριν τον ανασχηματισμό...τώρα πάει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Oι τιμές είναι πρότερες της αλλαγής του ΦΠΑ!  ::

----------


## aprin

Καλά,ούτε καν πρόσεξα τις ημερομηνίες..

----------


## racer

λολ

----------

